# When do rats stop growing?



## kayla (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm wondering because my three are dumbo/jumbos and are now barely 7 months, but they really look like normal rats. No dumbo ears or jumbo bodies, not that I mind it's just kinda strange haha


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kayla said:


> I'm wondering because my three are dumbo/jumbos and are now barely 7 months, but they really look like normal rats. No dumbo ears or jumbo bodies, not that I mind it's just kinda strange haha


Jumbo is the size you bought them at...its a feeder size term. If they are male they are likely close to full grown...girls can take another month or 2 sometimes. But at this age the majority of the growth spurt is over.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

once they get to that age any further growth is very slow.


----------



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

My girls seemed full grown around 7 months.


----------



## kayla (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh okay just wondering. Their mom and dad were really big. Their mom was the dumbo she was so cute , but still bigger than them and the dad was huge.


----------

